# need advice on new tank



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

does everything look okay?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

It looks great! Depending on what you plan to put in there, you may want to consider adding some more live rock and building it a bit taller in areas. 
Also, just so you are aware.. the bottom photo is not actually live rock, but rather a coral skeleton. If you'd like to know what type of coral it was at one time let me know and I'll have my hubby take a peek. He knows almost all of them off the top of his head just on sight. I am recognizing it but the name is not coming to me at the moment.

Congrats on the new tank!


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks for all the help!! i think im going to add another ten pounds some time soon. this is all my LPS had today. why would he sale that to me as live rock?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it was at one time an open brain coral of some sort.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Very nice Sand Bed.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

wake49 said:


> Very nice Sand Bed.


 is it to much sand? every one says its to much..


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

How deep is it? It looks about six inches, which is fine.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

wake49 said:


> How deep is it? It looks about six inches, which is fine.


yes it is around there


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree, looks good ! what type of fish are you planning on?


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

terryap said:


> I agree, looks good ! what type of fish are you planning on?


either a dwarf lion fish only, or a pair of clowns with a goby.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice, clowns are my personal favorite! be sure to post pictures!


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

terryap said:


> very nice, clowns are my personal favorite! be sure to post pictures!


i defiantly will! it may be a few weeks though!


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

well, whenever it is ready, I will definately take a look. I really enjoy seeing all the pictures members post


----------

